# Lost Baby Rat!



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey guys! I don't know if anyone remembers me, I haven't been around here in a long time (was getting out of a really messed up relationship so I ended up back at my parents without internet for a while) I have a darling rescue named Pepper who is now almost three. He's doing absolutely great. 

Anyway, this is a non hedgehog related question. My new partner had a rat that I dearly loved (I'd rat sit a lot while we were just friends) who unfortunately passed away over the summer. When we moved in together we decided we'd eventually get two rats. We meant to go about it through a breeder and do everything right this time (his was a pet shop rat and his parents would also only let him have one) but yesterday we just happened to walk into a pet store and I fell head over heels with this adorable off white little girl. Needless to say he quickly found a little brown and white girl he loved too and we brought them home. Now I was a little worried about the bars on the cage because his rat was really tiny, smaller than mine, but he didn't think she could reach past the plastic bottom and I figured, well, he's the one that's had a rat before, he should know...

So I get up this morning at 7:30 and my rat is sitting in the middle of the cage, all alone, giving me a really sad look.

I have torn the apartment apart. There's no holes in the walls that I know of. I've checked closets, under the fridge, every shoe in the house... there's no sign of her. Fortunately both my cats were sleeping in the closed off bedroom with us (though I have the most passive cats in the world, my boyfriend's old rat would sleep with my cats and they already watched the babies run all around the floor with no interest) but she could be anywhere in our living room, kitchen, or spare bedroom. For now we've closed off the rooms and left piles of treats everywhere and I'm planning on staying up most of the night waiting for noises, but is there anything else you guys would recommend? I've never lost a pet before, let alone something this tiny, so I'm pretty much just freaking out. My boyfriend's also really sad because it was a major deal for him to get another rat and now he's feeling like a terrible owner already. I know she's probably sleeping somewhere warm and safe and will turn up tonight... but if there's anything else I could do, please tell me! 

Hope everyone I haven't spoken to in a while here is well. <3


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh no!!!! 

The only other thing I can think of is to put ALL the food on plastic bags or just anything crinkly. That way you can hear her little feet. Also what kind of food are you feeding? If it doesn't have a nice pungent smell, you may decide to open a can of cat food and place some in all rooms. It has a more inviting and new food smell which may entice her to come out more so than dry kibble. 

Good luck!!!!
I've been wanting rats too but will probably have to wait for next year and adopt a pair from school.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I know! I feel so bad. And I'm just keeping mine in my lap, worried she'll disappear if I'm not staring at her!

Those are both really good ideas, he just went to do both things. Thanks!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this happened but like Immortalia said about the plastic bags, you dont want to find out shes been there after the fact.

Keep us updated!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

The most common suggestion from the rat forum include:


Try to close every door, put in each room a bowle of water and food - but count the number of food. Check, if something is gone. Then you know, in which room she is. And then try to find her hiding place ..
If you can't get her out, get a trap, place her favourite food in it and wait ... 

Remember that it may be possible to the rat to fit under the doors, so use a towel to block that exit route.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

You may be best with a nonkill rat trap. :3 It's the traps job to catch rats. Get a safe one and you should be good to go. =o
Good luck finding her. <3


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks so much, guys. There's been no sign of her, but we've followed all your suggestions. I assume she's curled up somewhere perfectly happy and will turn up tonight, but I can't help worrying myself sick. She's so little... 

My mum has a tiny old blind dog that, while not sighted enough or fast enough to actually catch a rat, would sniff one out so we might bring her over tomorrow and see if she can point us in the right direction. I really don't think she would have been able to get out of the apartment... 

P.S. Which rat forum do you guys recommend?


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

You'll find me on ratforum.com under the same name as here (Calisphere). They do a good job at responding and I'm still learning rat care myself. Hope you find the ratty baby.


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

Also you can try a fine dusting of flour in some places, and if she walks on it she will leave foot prints. Good luck


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Good news and bad news!

Still no baby rat back in the cage, but thanks to the flour trick we have confirmed she was running around on the bookcases last night. So she's still somewhere in the library... I've looked everywhere again and still seen nothing but it's comforting to at least know she's stayed in that room. I'm leaving the cage open with my baby in my pocket until I go to work and I'll do another big search when I get home. 

Any ideas for food that would appeal to a baby rat? I don't know her favorites yet. I've put out wet cat food but that didn't seem to tempt her.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know what to tempt her with, but make sure you put something under the door to that room so she can't squeeze under it and go to another room. Hope you find her soon!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A friend of mine with rats said to try any foods that are very smelly, like kitten food, scrambled eggs, etc. I'm not sure past that...But I really hope you guys find her soon!


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

BABY HAS BEEN FOUND.

No idea where she was, but she turned up this morning. My boyfriend caught several glimpses of her darting from place to place and stayed in the room until she ran into an old scratching post and was captured. She's been moved into a room where we can find her much easier if she gets out again, though we're hoping she'll stay put. She seems to have settled down. 

Definitely an interesting start to our relationship! Thank you all so much for your help. The flour really did the trick.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY! Glad you guys found her!  Hopefully the adventure taught her that the big outside room is scary and her cage is nice and cozy, with a friend and food. :lol:


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am so glad you found her! I love rats and wish they were legal to own here.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

im so glad you found her!!!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

jinglesharks said:


> Good news and bad news!
> 
> Still no baby rat back in the cage, but thanks to the flour trick we have confirmed she was running around on the bookcases last night. So she's still somewhere in the library... I've looked everywhere again and still seen nothing but it's comforting to at least know she's stayed in that room. I'm leaving the cage open with my baby in my pocket until I go to work and I'll do another big search when I get home.
> 
> Any ideas for food that would appeal to a baby rat? I don't know her favorites yet. I've put out wet cat food but that didn't seem to tempt her.


My rat absolutely loved peanut butter! If I walked in the room with a sandwich he would go crazy until I gave him a lick off my finger. That's not so easy to put out though, since too much and they'll hurt themselves licking. He also loved cottage cheese, but only a little bit of that is okay too.
Good luck! I lost my baby one day and know how awful it is..keep us updated even if you do go to the rat forum!


----------



## smsaifyr (Jul 20, 2011)

So glad the flour worked well for you! One of my gerbils is an escape artist and it is the sure way to find her furry little butt!

Glad you found her.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

YAY!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!! Now you can both finally sleep!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

jinglesharks said:


> BABY HAS BEEN FOUND.
> 
> No idea where she was, but she turned up this morning. My boyfriend caught several glimpses of her darting from place to place and stayed in the room until she ran into an old scratching post and was captured. She's been moved into a room where we can find her much easier if she gets out again, though we're hoping she'll stay put. She seems to have settled down.
> 
> Definitely an interesting start to our relationship! Thank you all so much for your help. The flour really did the trick.


Ah! Didn't see yesterday when I replied that the baby had already been found. But yay! So glad she's home with her friend in her cozy cage


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 8e1b1b1be9

Don't know if you'll be able to view this cause I can't make heads or tails out of Facebook now, but hopefully you can see some pictures of my new additions! Both the "good one" and "bad one" as we're now calling them, haha. (Though the "bad one" has stayed in her cage since her adventure, thankfully. I think she learned a lesson.)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heeee, they're both adorable! <3 I looove baby rats, they're just so freaking cute! I've been cuddling a couple baby dumbo rats we have right now at the pet store I work at. They're still really skittish, but they're warming up slowly. I wish I could bring them home!


----------

